# Peg Boards v French Cleats



## billw (11 Nov 2020)

So I've got a fair bit of wall space, I don't want to put cupboards up because I have a horrible tendency to throw stuff in them never to be seen again. In addition, peg boards and french cleats seem far more accessible and flexible. However I'm not sure whether pegboards are really than necessary and maybe I should just use cleats along the entire length. Saying that, a pegboard seems quicker to rearrange and doesn't need fittings made for it. If so, it would be better to have that above my bench for tools, and then put the cleats partially above the bench and partially above what will be my finishing area.

Anyone use one/both/have alternative ideas?


----------



## bp122 (11 Nov 2020)

My temporary setup (has been for over a year now) was to screw some screws into the already existing garage wall cabinet (X3) doors and on the sides of the end units to hang hand tools (chisels, hammers and mallets), measuring tools and magnet strip for drill bits. 

This has worked rather well for a temp setup, until I get a feel for what I use most and rearrange accordingly. So far, my initial layout has been spot on. 

I might make provision to utilize the insides of the cabinet doors as well for smaller stuff. 

But long term, I might slide towards a pegboard than a cleat, depends if I find a pegboard that someone is throwing out (shouldn't be that hard to find as a few stores are closing down) That's me not being insensitive, just reusing and recycling as much as possible.


----------



## spb (11 Nov 2020)

I thought about those two options for a while, then ended up just putting a piece of plywood on the wall and screwing tool holders on wherever I wanted them.


----------



## billw (11 Nov 2020)

spb said:


> I thought about those two options for a while, then ended up just putting a piece of plywood on the wall and screwing tool holders on wherever I wanted them.



The plywood backing is going up in the next couple of days, but I wanted to resist drilling hundreds of holes into it since I'm prone to changing my mind too often, hence the pegboard idea.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (11 Nov 2020)

I’ve gone with french cleats as you can put anything from a light tools up to pretty heavy stuff on them (10~20 kg). I have just 2 or 3 running round the walls, probably about 30 metres or so. There is no need to have a lot & the hangers don’t take a lot of time to make.

You can always hang pegboard on the cleats, but not really cleats on the pegboard.


----------



## NewbieRaf (12 Nov 2020)

@billw just a coke of day’s ago I was asking the same question and I ended up with going for the Elfa garage tool board peg system, but I did this for a few reasons. Firstly I had just buoy massive shelves/work bench for my garage so I was knocked, and secondly I already had the “top track” for elfa.

It’s a great system, flexible but a bit expensive ish.

Take a look here:









Elfa Tool Board - 60cm - White


Buy the Elfa Tool Board - 60cm, White from Elfa today! A part of our Elfa Garage & Workshop Storage range. 2606




www.aplaceforeverything.co.uk


----------



## HamsterJam (12 Nov 2020)

I bought some plastic pegboards to fit above my workbench which works well for me. Holds lots of smaller tools like spanners and screwdrivers well and easily rearranged to accommodate any new arrivals.


----------



## RichardG (12 Nov 2020)

I’ve tried a few options and have now finalised on a cleat system. My workshop layout has changed as new machinery arrives or I think of a better layout. Sometimes I start working at a different end of the bench simply because of space or close to a piece of machinery. I find being being able to pick up a bunch of tools and move them to where I want them is so useful.

Perhaps if you have the ability to layout the perfect workshop from the outset then it’s of less use but the number of times I have moved my tools around....


----------



## billw (12 Nov 2020)

@NewbieRaf Looks a good system but there's not much in the way of accessories and three quid for two hooks is indeed pretty pricey!


----------



## billw (12 Nov 2020)

RichardG said:


> Perhaps if you have the ability to layout the perfect workshop from the outset then it’s of less use but the number of times I have moved my tools around....



Yes, the fact I've not even built the workshop and I'm already thinking about how I can improve it in the future as things change suggest that running full length cleats is the answer, plus as someone said I can always hang a pegboard on the cleats anyway so best of both worlds.


----------



## MusicMan (12 Nov 2020)

I use and like French cleats. I use 250 or 500mm length 'modules' for the holders, which makes it even easier to swap things round. Rarely does one build and finish a workshop permanently. Mine is still developing after 25 years, and layout is very different from when I started. Most of the tool holders are slots (eg for chisels) or holes (eg for screwdrivers), some have hooks in the right place (eg for drawknives, hacksaws) and a couple have magnetic strips for spanners etc. There's even a cupboard hanging off one part.


----------



## DBT85 (12 Nov 2020)

I have a few short sections of cleats on my wall where a window is due to be installed. I prefer the look of them to peg board though they do ask a little more of your time to make a tool stay on it than a pegboard. It is very nice just having things there and to hand when you want them assuming you put things back! In Workshop 1.0 all my tools were just on the 2 workbenches so to use one I had to move everything which alone is frustrating. To then spend 10 mintues trying to find the thing you just put down moves things more into infuriating territory.

I'm not sure about putting things like jigsaws and sanders etc on them too, to my mind they could easily live in a drawer as a more efficient use of space but each to their own.

Just make a couple of 600mm cleats from some crappy material you have laying around and get some screwdrivers and stuff up and out of the way and see how you feel with it. A holder for those can be as simple as holes drilled in some ply, though I drilled a 8mm hole all the way through, a 15mm 1/4 depth hole and then notched the face of the board out through to the hole. So the screwdrivers just need to be lifted a fraction and pulled rather than lifted all the way out vertically.

I also made a board for some squares with a random 6mm mdf offcut and some 8x8mm blocks of pine glued on to it. Does the job nicely. I think I even cut the MDF to take off the random edges it had!

I have limited storage as yet in my new workshop, but thinking about efficient use of that space is important. A 1m square cleat wall is great, you could get lots of tools handing on it, but do they all need to be there, could more have gone in the same space were it a cupboard or a shelf, is a cupboard even viable option in that location (right above your workbench for example).

As I said, I don't want to use it to put my jigsaw on the wall, that to me can go in a drawer of a cupboard I am yet to even think about drawing.

My cleat wall, such that it is, currently has some screwdrivers, squares, chisel hammer, files and rasps, countersink bits, xmas tree bit, and I think some 80x120 and 240 grit sandpaper rolls with an old bandsaw blade to rip off sections as needed. I do want to add more, it's just doing it!


----------



## sploo (12 Nov 2020)

I use a "Swedish Cleat": METOD galvanised, Suspension rail - IKEA

For larger/heavier items I don't use the IKEA hooks (that you'd usually use on a cabinet); instead, a 30cm length of the rail flipped over will engage with the wall mounted suspension rail. Works like a charm.


----------



## pe2dave (12 Nov 2020)

Sitting atop the fence.
French cleat. 
Hang an appropriately sized sheet of pegboard on the cleat.
#win #win?


----------



## Bm101 (12 Nov 2020)

sploo said:


> I use a "Swedish Cleat": METOD galvanised, Suspension rail - IKEA
> 
> For larger/heavier items I don't use the IKEA hooks (that you'd usually use on a cabinet); instead, a 30cm length of the rail flipped over will engage with the wall mounted suspension rail. Works like a charm.


Oh that's neat.


----------



## Duncan A (12 Nov 2020)

What Dave P said.
I put French cleats round the entire workshop, all at the same height, around 30m length in total. The cleats now hold cupboards, shelves, Workmates, fans, tool boards, notice board etc and I can easily add other stuff as long as there are unused sections of cleat, while moving stuff around takes minutes. 
I used half a sheet of 18mm ply to make all of the wall cleats plus the mounting cleats for the back of the cupboards etc, with enough left over to fill every inch of the cleats with additional items. Pegboards would easily be mounted on cleats but I don't use them myself, just ply boards or old bedroom furniture panels with suitable shelves, magnetic strips, hooks rails etc. 
Very simple, very flexible, not expensive.
Duncan


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Nov 2020)

I like the IKEA rail, why have we been messing about with those 3” short lengths of metal screwed to the wall for kitchen cabinets.
As Duncan said simple solution.


----------



## Doug71 (12 Nov 2020)

Cabinetman said:


> I like the IKEA rail, why have we been messing about with those 3” short lengths of metal screwed to the wall for kitchen cabinets.
> As Duncan said simple solution.



A few places do similar but not always as pretty. Howden Joinery do it but their staff don't always know , think it's about £7 a length, great for fixing wall cabinets to stud walls.










Wall Hung Cabinet Bracket 2.4m


Suitable for use with both kitchen and bathroom cabinets, this wall hung cabinet bracket will ensure your cupboards remain strong and sturdy.




www.howdens.com


----------



## sometimewoodworker (12 Nov 2020)

Duncan A said:


> I used half a sheet of 18mm ply to make all of the wall cleats plus the mounting cleats for the back of the cupboards etc,


making a lot of sections of cleat material is an excellent plan, I’ve got about 20 metres of it waiting to be wall or backer material. I also have about 10 supports waiting to be used.

For me the plywood was a bad idea as it delaminates so I’m using 20mm rubber wood sheet ripped into cleat material & for the hangers. I also put cleats on other vertical surfaces & occasionally use them on a draw front that I know won’t be opened often.

my supports have a couple of 20mm holes so I can put a length or 2 of electrical conduit through for hanging tools





here is a small part of a wall, I’m going to have to change the holders from going along the wall to coming out from it as I’m running out of wall space.


also a belt sander on its support bracket


for me the Ikea rail and other systems are not available and far too expensive (the nearest Ikea is 600km and charges £50 delivery) so I have to DIY most things.


----------

